# How to debug a portion of FreeBSD code using gdb from a shell?



## rhyous (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, like I said, I am trying to both learn myself to contribute code as well as document the process I go through for others.  

So here is the next little section of what I have learned about FreeBSD code.  Hope it helps somebody.



> How to debug a portion of FreeBSD code using gdb from a shell? (Using Sysinstall code as an example)
> 
> Well, in my last FreeBSD Friday post, I talked about How to compile a portion of FreeBSD code with debugging? (Sysinstall for this example). The next step is to learn to step through the code. There is a debugging tool included with FreeBSD called gdb.
> 
> ...


----------

